# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Sajam rabljene dječje opreme - Čakovec

## Poslid

INNER WHEEL KLUB ČAKOVEC ORGANIZIRA 

SAJAM RABLJENE DJEČJE OPREME
ZA DJECU 0- 12 godina
«DONESI –PRODAJ, POKLONI –DODAJ»
SPORTSKA DVORANA «ATON» NEDELIŠĆE

SUBOTA, 02. travnja 2011. 
OD 10-15h ZA KUPCE  (OD 8– 17 h ZA PRODAVATELJE) 
PRODAJA UŠČUVANE I NOSIVE DJEČJE OPREME UZ PREPORUČENE CIJENE 

Prigodna prodaja proizvodnog programa: MTČ Štrigova, Bali Donja Dubrava i Modni trend Kotoriba. 
Udruga RODA – roditelji u akciji – prodaja  vlastitih proizvoda,  te dijeljenje brošura i letaka.

Parkiranje besplatno. 

Ako želite prodati, razmijeniti ili pokloniti dječju opremu koju je vaše dijete preraslo, prijavite se putem ove prijavnice. 
Prijavnicu dostavite na:
•	blagajnu bilo koje trgovine METSS-a u Međimurju 
•	učiteljici ili odgojiteljici Vašeg djeteta
•	na telefax 040 343 700 
•	e-mail: ivana.golenko@mag-commerce.com 
najkasnije do srijede, 30. ožujka 2011. 

 
PRIJAVNICA

Ime i prezime___________________________________________  _____________________ 
Adresa____________________________________________  _________________________ 
Telefon___________________________________________  _________________________ 
Zaokružite PRODAJEM/DONIRAM    Zaokružite ODJECU /OPREMU
Obvezujem se da ću ponuditi UREDNU I NOSIVU DJEČJU OPREMU. Prihvaćam cijene koje preporučuje Udruga RODA (www.roda.hr). 
OPREMU PRODAJE PRODAVATELJ.
DONIRANU OPREMU PRODAVAT ĆE ORGANIZATOR. 
Donacije se primaju u srijedu i četvrtak (30. i 31. ožujka) u Čakovcu - Šenkovcu, MAG COMMERCE, Maršala Tita 6, Murskom Središću, POZAMANTERIJA, J. Broza 88 i Prelogu, MODNA KUĆA VIZER, Glavna 59 

Vlastoručni potpis:_____________________________

----------


## Poslid

Podižem i podsjećam  :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

kad je opet? navodno sad u 11.mjesecu

----------


## Poslid

> INNER WHEEL KLUB ČAKOVEC  ORGANIZIRA
> SAJAM RABLJENE DJEČJE OPREME 
> ZA DJECU 0 - 12 godina 
> «DONESI – PRODAJ, POKLONI – DODAJ»
> SPORTSKA DVORANA «ATON» NEDELIŠĆE
> *NEDJELJA, 20. studeni 2011.* 
> *OD 10 - 14 h  ZA KUPCE*
> NA SAJMU ĆE SE VRŠITI PRODAJA I RAZMJENA NOSIVE DJEČJE ODJEĆE, 
> TE PRIGODNA PRODAJA MEĐIMURSKIH PROIZVOĐAČA DJEČJE ODJEĆE.
> ...



Ove godine nisam vidjela prijavnicu i ne znam na koji način se može prijaviti ali očekujem da će u Međimurskim novinama i Međimurju biti oglas.

----------


## Poslid

Evo, kažu mi iz IW da se ne treba nigdje prijaviti. 
Ako prodajte robu, dođete tamo i "unajmite" svoj stol za simboličnih 20 kn.
Ako kupujete, samo uzmite lovu  :Wink:

----------


## Angelina_2

jel postoji ogranicenje kolicine koaj se prodaje?

----------


## Poslid

Mislim da ne postoji nikakvo ograničenje. 
Jedino je bilo dogovoreno s IW da se ne dozvoli prodaja hodalica, flašica i dudica, te nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.

----------


## Angelina_2

super!! hvala za info

----------


## AndrejaMa

Super, vidimo se kad već propuštam rasprodaju u Zagrebu....

----------


## Poslid

Podižem ovo, da vam ne promakne  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Evo nas ponovno u suradnji s Inner Wheel klubom




> INNER WHEEL KLUB ČAKOVEC ORGANIZIRA
> III SAJAM RABLJENE DJEČJE ODJEĆE
> ZA DJECU 0 - 12 godina
> «DONESI – PRODAJ, POKLONI – DODAJ»
> SPORTSKA DVORANA «ATON» NEDELIŠĆE
> NEDJELJA, 20. svibnja 2012.
> OD 14 - 17 h
> NA SAJMU ĆE SE VRŠITI PRODAJA I RAZMJENA DJEČJE ODJEĆE
> TE PRIGODNA PRODAJA MEĐIMURSKIH PROIZVOĐAČA DJEČJE ODJEĆE.
> ...

----------


## Poslid

*Ove nedjelje ponovno u ATONU u Nedelišću.

RODA će imati svoj štand i pregled autosjedalica.*

INNER  WHEEL  KLUB   *Č*AKOVEC
 GIMNASTI*Č*KI CENTAR  ATON  NEDELIŠ*Ć*E



*4.   SAJAM* *RABLJENE DJE**Č**JE OPREME*



„DONESI - PRODAJ - POKLONI - DODAJ“




*SPORTSKA  DVORANA * *ATON**  NEDELIŠĆE*

*nedjelja** ,* *21. 10. 2012.  * *OD 10 - 14 h*
                  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ulaz slobodan


informacije:

098 303 603

091 255 7045

iwcakovec@gmail.com



_od srca zahvaljujujemo na odazivu te iskazanoj dobroti i solidarnosti_

----------


## miffy34

Podižem topic.

----------


## miffy34

Podižem :Smile:

----------

